# Bitte mitdiskutieren



## DrFuManchu (23. Juni 2011)

Hier soll mal wieder der gemeine Radfahrer als Verkehrshindernis dargestellt werden.

Mitunter mag das zutreffen, aber schlechte Stimmung gegen Radfahrer sollte nicht unkommentiert beleiben.

Die "Experten" auf dem Bild sind ja nicht der Standard auf den Straßen.

Bitte gebt auf der genannten Seite eure Meinung zu dem Thema ab, damit "den Autofahrern" etwas der Wind aus den Segeln genommen wird.

Hier geht es zu dem Bericht:
http://www.oberberg-heute.de/index.php?act=vp&cid=1&pid=11819


----------



## user_0815 (23. Juni 2011)

es iss ja nich alle 2m ne auffahrt zum radweg... und wenn ich 40 sachen oder mehr drauf hab tät ich auch nich extra anhalten um auf den radweg zu schwenken  das sind doch nur die gestörten raser die sich da aufregen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Juni 2011)

Ich denke das ist eine schwierige Sache. Zum einen ist es zwar Blödsinn was in dem Artikel geschrieben wird. Da zumindest in unseren Breiten die meisten Radfahrer die Radwege benutzen. Zum anderen ärgere ich mich auch wenn die Jungs zu dritt nebeneinander fahren. Mir ist es z.B. schon passiert das ich mit dem Moped in eine Kurve gefahren bin und dort waren dann auch mehrere unterwegs, die dann auch noch nebeinander gefahren sind. Wenn du dann in Schräglage bist ist das auch nicht der Bringer. Also ich denke es ist wie immer gegenseitiges Verständnis wär hier wohl angebracht.

Grüsse der immer zu schnelle Micha


----------



## user_0815 (23. Juni 2011)

das nebeneinander fahren an sich find ich natürlich auch shice... kann ich absolut nich für gut heißen


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Juni 2011)

user_0815 schrieb:


> das nebeneinander fahren an sich find ich natürlich auch shice... kann ich absolut nich für gut heißen



Na dann sind wir ja einer Meinung.


----------



## PoliceCar (23. Juni 2011)

Wenn beispielsweise in der Gruppe ein belgischer Kreisel gefahren wird um den Speed hochzutreiben, fährt man zwangsläufig nebeneinander. Insofern also nichts Ungewöhnliches.

Die meisten Autofahrer sind ausreichend rücksichtsvoll. Es gibt aber halt immer wieder Hilfssheriffs, die Rennradler rücksichtslos nötigen. Solchen hypertonischen Witzfiguren zeige ich dann schon mal den "dicken Bauch" - den eigenen, versteht sich ...


----------



## joscho (23. Juni 2011)

Es gibt bestimmt Situationen in denen die Nutzung eines Radweges Sinn macht, aber eben auch sehr viele wo es nicht so ist. 
Da es faktisch keine Radwegbenutzungspflicht mehr gibt, soll jeder Radler das selber entscheiden. Mir persönlich ist es unklar warum so viele Radler sich den Gefahren eines Radweges aussetzen. 
Nur weil Autofahrer die Fahrbahn gerne für sich hätten ist in meinen Augen kein Grund. Diskutieren macht nach meiner Erfahrung keinen Sinn.
Und wer ein Problem mit einer schnellen Radlergruppe hat, der hätte es wohl auch z.B. mit einem Traktor.


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Juni 2011)

Sehe ich ganz genau so wie die Presse von Oberberg. Die haben vollkommen recht. Ich fahre selber furchtbar gerne Rad...aber Radfahrer ( welche Spezies auch immer RR,CC usw. ) die in der Hauptverkehrszeit auf einen stark befahrenen Straße radeln, obwohl 2 m daneben ein frisch geteerter Radweg ist, für die habe ich absolut kein Verständnis.


----------



## user_0815 (23. Juni 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> aber Radfahrer ( welche Spezies auch immer RR,CC usw. ) die in der Hauptverkehrszeit auf einen stark befahrenen Straße radeln, obwohl 2 m daneben ein frisch geteerter Radweg ist, für die habe ich absolut kein Verständnis.


was wenn da kilometerweit kein abzweig zum radweg iss? mit voll speed übern strassengraben / leitplanke hüpfen?


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Juni 2011)

user_0815 schrieb:


> was wenn da kilometerweit kein abzweig zum radweg iss? mit voll speed übern strassengraben / leitplanke hüpfen?



unwahrscheinlich, absichtlich verpasst, desintresse, kein voraus schauendes fahren...das fällt mir jetzt spontan dazu ein.

Solche Situationen stellen wohl die Ausnahme dar.


----------



## user_0815 (23. Juni 2011)

aha... die abzweige sind in der regel kaum 2m breit, man muss aus 30-40kmh schon ziemlich abbremsen um da abbiegen zu können. wenn nich viel verkehr iss seh ich da keinen grund zu. meist iss der radweg eh lange vorm ziel wieder zu ende, denn muss man wieder auf die strasse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (23. Juni 2011)

Zumal ich nicht verstehen kann / will, warum man in der Hauptverkehrszeit freiwillig auf eine stark befahrene Straße biegt. Sportliche Leistungen mit Autoabgasgarantie oder die ständige Angst im Nacken jetzt gleich auf einer Motorhaube zu landen. 

Evtl. Schau tragen von bunten Trikots. Radfahren ( abgesehen vom Bikepark ) ist für mich in Ruhe! die Natur genießen. Natürlich auch der sportliche Aspekt.


----------



## user_0815 (23. Juni 2011)

da iss jetz kein bezug zu dem text von mir über dir oder?


----------



## joscho (24. Juni 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Zumal ich nicht verstehen kann / will...



Du musst es nicht verstehen, der Radler sich nicht rechtfertigen - es ist einfach sein Recht. So lange Du Dich anständig verhältst und mit dem vorgeschriebenen Abstand von 1.50m überholst ist alles in Ordnung.



> Sportliche Leistungen mit Autoabgasgarantie ...



Würden mehr mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren, dann wäre es mit den Abgasen auch nicht so schlimm. 

Wenn Du Deinen Horizont dennoch mal erweitern möchtest;
http://www.adfc-nrw.de/kreisverbaen...-radnachrichten/2010/benutzungspflichten.html
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radverkehrsanlage#Kritik_wegen_stark_erh.C3.B6hter_Unfallgefahr
http://bernd.sluka.de/Radfahren/10Gebote.html#3


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Juni 2011)

ich sachs mal so: jeder Meter auf Asphalt ist ein verschenkter !


----------



## Fliewatüüt (24. Juni 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> ich sachs mal so: jeder Meter auf Asphalt ist ein verschenkter !



 Wo er recht hat, hat er recht


----------



## ultra2 (24. Juni 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> ich sachs mal so: jeder Meter auf Asphalt ist ein verschenkter !



Das ist leicht gesagt, wenn man in einem Dorf lebt, wo nur die Hauptstrasse geplastert ist. In der Zivilisation ist es meist unumgänglich auf dem Weg zu Arbeit, Einkaufen etc. auf Asphalt zu treffen.

Von daher - nein es ist nicht jeder Meter auf Asphalt verschenkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (24. Juni 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Das ist leicht gesagt, wenn man in einem Dorf lebt, wo nur die Hauptstrasse geplastert ist. In der Zivilisation ist es meist unumgänglich auf dem Weg zu Arbeit, Einkaufen etc. auf Asphalt zu treffen.
> 
> Von daher - nein es ist nicht jeder Meter auf Asphalt verschenkt.



Zwingt dich ja keiner, in der Zivilisation zu leben.


----------



## ultra2 (24. Juni 2011)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Zwingt dich ja keiner, in der Zivilisation zu leben.



Doch, elektrisches Licht und fließend Wasser.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (24. Juni 2011)

Wird überbewertet.


----------



## ultra2 (24. Juni 2011)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Wird überbewertet.



Man muß sich manchmal auch Herausforderungen stellen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1ho8di4ywQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## funbiker9 (24. Juni 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> Du musst es nicht verstehen, der Radler sich nicht rechtfertigen - es ist einfach sein Recht. So lange Du Dich anständig verhältst und mit dem vorgeschriebenen Abstand von 1.50m überholst ist alles in Ordnung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solche Dinge wie* weil er das Recht dazu hat* kommen immer dann, wenn einem nichts sinnvolles einfällt.

Wenn es um Recht oder Unrecht geht, hätte man den Thread eigentlich gar nicht weiter führen müssen bzw. diskutieren.

Ich kenne / kannte einen Motorradfahrer, der hatte bei einer rechts vor links Situation auch recht. Bringt Ihm jetzt aber leider nichts mehr


----------



## PoliceCar (24. Juni 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> ich sachs mal so: jeder Meter auf Asphalt ist ein verschenkter !


 
Na ja, auf'm Rennrad hast Du aber noch nicht gesessen - oder?

Aus zuverlässiger Quelle weiß ich, dass das durchaus süchtig machen kann ... 
... und eine geniale Alternative zum aktuellen Schlammboltzen ist ...
... und massig Kondition bringt ... und ... und ... und ... ...


----------



## Mirko29 (24. Juni 2011)

user_0815 schrieb:


> aha... die abzweige sind in der regel kaum 2m breit, man muss aus 30-40kmh schon ziemlich abbremsen um da abbiegen zu können. wenn nich viel verkehr iss seh ich da keinen grund zu. meist iss der radweg eh lange vorm ziel wieder zu ende, denn muss man wieder auf die strasse...



Mein Gott, dann brems halt! Dafür hast du die Dinger am Rad! Wenn ich mitm Auto auf der Autobahn grade mit 160 unterwegs bin fahre ich auch nicht bis zum Ende der Autobahn durch weil ich mit der Geschwindigkeit keine Ausfahrt kriegen würde. So ein Blödsinn!


----------



## Trekki (24. Juni 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> ich sachs mal so: jeder Meter auf Asphalt ist ein verschenkter !





Wobei ich die Abwesenheit der PKW auf den ungeteerten Strecken am meisten liebe.

In der Stadt (hier: Bonn) suche ich immer nach einen Grund die Radwege zu meiden. Sie sind m.e. gefährlicher als die "PKW-Wege". Der Radweg wird von den motorisierten zu häufig einfach ignoriert. D.h. an Kreuzungen nicht beachtet, beim Wenden / zur Parkbucht einbiegen einfach drauf gebrettert, Parkplatz mit in-die-öffende-Tür-fahr Gefahr und so weiter. Mein Favorit ist der Radweg am Rhein, dort kann ich 2 mal am Tag 15km ohne PKW Begegnung fahren.

Jedoch sehe das Nebeineinander fahren gar nicht als so problematisch. Beispiel: 10 Radfahrer hintereinander -> ca. 30m langes Hindernis vs. 10 Radfahrer in einer 2er Reihe -> ca. 15m langes Hindernis. Da der Überholende mindestens 1.5m Abstand halten muss, wird die Gegenrichtung benötigt. Es ist offensichtlich, dass das kürzere Hindernis leichter zu überholen ist.

-trekki


----------



## Komodo3000 (25. Juni 2011)

Aus Köln passend zum Thema:
100 Radwege bald auf der Straße?


----------



## Trekki (25. Juni 2011)

Danke für den Link. 


			
				Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger schrieb:
			
		

> Neuere Untersuchungen zeigen, dass Radler auf Fahrradwegen von Autofahrern leichter übersehen werden. Die Folge: Mehr Unfälle.


Ist im Prinzip dass, was ich ich gestern aussagen wollte.

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (26. Juni 2011)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Mein Gott, dann brems halt! Dafür hast du die Dinger am Rad! Wenn ich mitm Auto auf der Autobahn grade mit 160 unterwegs bin fahre ich auch nicht bis zum Ende der Autobahn durch weil ich mit der Geschwindigkeit keine Ausfahrt kriegen würde. So ein Blödsinn!






DAS hab ich mir auch grade gedacht.

Manche tun hier so als ob Rennradfahren über allem anderen steht!

Wir nehmen mal an Person XY fährt grade auf der Landstraße mit Radweg daneben seinen Sportwagen spazieren. Es herrscht kein Geschwindigkeitslimit und somit gilt 100km/h. Person XY fährt vielleicht etwas schneller aber nicht viel. Jetzt tauchen vor ihm eine Horde Rennradler auf, zwei Leute nebeneinander die vom Platz mindestens die Hälfte der Straße blockieren UND mit sicherheit nicht mit 100km/h unterwegs sind. Person XY will überholen. Ihr alle habt in der Fahrschule(sofern ihr einen Führerschein habt) beigebracht bekommen das man 1m(100cm) Abstand beim Überholen von Radfahrern lassen sollte. Es kommt Gegenverkehr und Person  XY MUSS BREMSEN und mit überholen warten. Er könnte die Rennradler natürlich plattfahren oder sich dazwischen durchquetschen aber logischer Menschenverstand wäre zu bremsen.

Sooo und jetzt kommt mir nochmal mit das ihr BREMSEN müsstet um auf den Radweg zu fahren nur weil die Verbindung von Radweg zur Straße keine 30m lang ist. 
Das doch Schwachsinn und denken mit Scheuklappen!

Wo ein Radweg ist sollte dieser Benutzt werden PUNKT

Wo kein Radweg ist kann man keinen Benutzen, somit kann man da nichts zu sagen wenn auf der Straße gefahren wird, aber hintereinander kann man trotzdem fahren weil es immerhin eine Straße ist die vorzugsweise den Autos gilt (sonst wäre es ein Radweg!).

Die Diskussion über die gestiegenen Unfälle aufgrund von Radwegen sind denke ich aber wohl eher auf die Radwege bezogen die zB in Großstädten verlaufen und nicht die wie sie auf der Landstraße sind mit 2m Grünstreifen dazwischen!


So long....
Lars


PS: Die Mountainbiker regen sich doch auch zu Hauf auf wenn man mit Auto oder Motorrad durchn Wald fährt, somit ists doch in etwa das selbe auf den Straßen mit den Rennradlern!


----------



## user_0815 (26. Juni 2011)

für die die nur den letzten beitrag eines thread lesen: ich sagte AUCH ich kann es nich für gut heißen nebeneinander zu fahren 



Mirko29 schrieb:


> Mein Gott, dann brems halt! Dafür hast du die Dinger am Rad! Wenn ich mitm Auto auf der Autobahn grade mit 160 unterwegs bin fahre ich auch nicht bis zum Ende der Autobahn durch weil ich mit der Geschwindigkeit keine Ausfahrt kriegen würde.


aha. brauchst du deine muskelkraft um dein fahrzeug wieder zu beschleunigen?



Mirko29 schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn!


dito.


----------



## Lipoly (26. Juni 2011)

user_0815 schrieb:


> für die die nur den letzten beitrag eines thread lesen: ich sagte AUCH ich kann es nich für gut heißen nebeneinander zu fahren
> 
> 
> aha. brauchst du deine muskelkraft um dein fahrzeug wieder zu beschleunigen?
> ...



Ich habe alle Beiträge gelesen!

Und zum Thema Muskelkraft: Ich schiele mal auf den Beitrag von PoliceCar von der Vorseite; "Es bringt wohl massig Kondition", somit darf man auch nochmal neu beschleunigen! 

LG


----------



## Mirko29 (26. Juni 2011)

user_0815 schrieb:


> aha. brauchst du deine muskelkraft um dein fahrzeug wieder zu beschleunigen?



Stehst du auf dem Rad so unter Zeitdruck das du nicht bremsen willst, oder hast du die Muskelkraft nicht? Wenn man in der Stadt fährt, oder an Strassen wo es einen Radweg gibt, dann muss ich damit rechnen das ich öfter mal bremsen und anfahren muss! Mag sicher nicht immer angenehm sein, aber so ist das halt im Strassenverkehr. Wenn du nicht die Kondition hast öfter mal zu beschleunigen, dann fahr durchn Wald oder durch die Felder....


----------



## PoliceCar (27. Juni 2011)

Lipoly schrieb:


> ... Beitrag von PoliceCar von der Vorseite; "Es bringt wohl massig Kondition", ...


 
... ... 

Jeder so wie er will. Hätte ich einen solchen Helm wie Du in Deinem Avatar, würde ich auch lieber Aufzug fahren ...


----------



## user_0815 (27. Juni 2011)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Stehst du auf dem Rad so unter Zeitdruck das du nicht bremsen willst, oder hast du die Muskelkraft nicht? Wenn man in der Stadt fährt, oder an Strassen wo es einen Radweg gibt, dann muss ich damit rechnen das ich öfter mal bremsen und anfahren muss! Mag sicher nicht immer angenehm sein, aber so ist das halt im Strassenverkehr. Wenn du nicht die Kondition hast öfter mal zu beschleunigen, dann fahr durchn Wald oder durch die Felder....


ich bezog mich nur auf das fahren längerer strecken zwischen städten, inner stadt iss das was anderes, da muss man eh öfter anhalten


----------



## Mirko29 (27. Juni 2011)

user_0815 schrieb:


> ich bezog mich nur auf das fahren längerer strecken zwischen städten, inner stadt iss das was anderes, da muss man eh öfter anhalten



Achso, alles klar. Aber auch wenn man zwischen 2 Städten fährt, kann man doch den Radweg benutzen wenn einer da ist, oder? Da fährt man doch länger an einer Strasse entlang. Zumindest denke ich mir das. Kann das nicht so beurteilen, da man im Pott nunmal fließende Stadtgrenzen hat


----------



## on any sunday (27. Juni 2011)

Auch wenn ein Radweg bestens ausgebaut ist und mit Blattgold überzogen wäre, würden echte Rennradfahrer nie diesen benutzen, geht gegen irgendwelche ungeschriebenen Gesetze. Es gibt unter Rennradfahrern viel mehr verstrahlte Typen als beim Geländeradspocht, man tue sich einfach mal früh morgens eine RTF an. Und ja, ich fahre auch sporadisch mit dem Dackelschneider, intelligent ausgesucht auf kleinsten Nebenstrecken, ohne Probleme mit Autos, höchstens kommt mal ein verirrtes Moped ums Eck.


----------



## PoliceCar (28. Juni 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ... Und ja, ich fahre auch sporadisch mit dem Dackelschneider, ...


 
... Du weißt schon, dass Deine Reputation jetzt zum Teufel ist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pig-Mint (29. Oktober 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> .....http://bernd.sluka.de/Radfahren/10Gebote.html#3



Ich finde, dass der Inhalt dieser Seite auf persönlicher Meinung basiert und fernab der Realität entspricht.
Wenn jemand der Meinung ist, dass er auf der Strasse sicherer unterwegs ist als auf dem Radweg.... bitte


----------



## Trekki (30. Oktober 2011)

Pig-Mint schrieb:


> Wenn jemand der Meinung ist, dass er auf der Strasse sicherer unterwegs ist als auf dem Radweg.... bitte



Ich.
Der Grund ist ganz einfach: der Radweg und dessen Nutzer ist für den Autofahrer ausserhalb vom Tunnelblick.
Es gibt aber eine andere Lösung, die heisst Waldwege. Da gibt es weder Radwege noch Autos.

Danke für den Link auf bernd.sluka.de, hier gibt es einiges zum Schmunzeln. Z.B. dies finde ich sehr schön.
-trekki


----------



## Blut Svente (30. Oktober 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich.
> Der Grund ist ganz einfach: der Radweg und dessen Nutzer ist für den Autofahrer ausserhalb vom Tunnelblick.
> Es gibt aber eine andere Lösung, die heisst Waldwege. Da gibt es weder Radwege noch Autos.
> -trekki



... aber Hunde...


----------



## Trekki (30. Oktober 2011)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> ... aber Hunde...


Bei meinem letzten Hunde-Treffen waren ich und der Hund auf dem Radweg => 6 Wochen kein Radfahren möglich. 
-trekki


----------



## Pig-Mint (30. Oktober 2011)

.


----------



## Steve122 (31. Oktober 2011)

Aus aktuellem Anlass hab ich mir dann doch überlegt meinen Senf dazu zu geben. Ich denke dass die Definition von Straße regional bedingt zu unterschiedlichen Konfliktsituationen zwischen Autofahrern und Radfahrern kommen kann. 

So habe ich z.B als nicht Kölner und selber Radfahrender ein echtes Problem damit, wenn ich Nachts durch die Venloher Straße in Köln fahre, durch Zebrastreifen und Verkehrsbehinderungen bedingt immer wieder zum Anhalten gezwungen werde und dabei dann von links und rechts von Radfahrern ohne Licht, ohne Helm überholt werde, bzw. vorsichtig überhole. Ich habe da einfach nicht das Verständniss für, das jemand sich so dermaßen in Gefahr bringen kann und mir damit auch noch im Kollisionsfall Rechtkräftig zu mindestens 30% einen rein drücken kann.  Das Schlechte Gewissen lass ich da jetzt mal raus, was ich danach hätte, wenn ich einen Menschen verletze.
Da ich diese Situation die letzten 3 mal wo ich in Köln war vorgefunden habe, sollte man evtl. vorher mal Prüfen welche Gründe zu Unfällen auf Radwegen innerhalb der Stadt Köln geführt haben. Ich sage mal 70% haben kein Licht und fahren im Zick-Zack um die Autos.

Der Andere Fall ist für mich der Verzicht auf das Beachten von Ampelzeichen mancher Rennradkandidaten. Da hängt man 2km hinter einer 3er Gruppe, die meint durch das Siegtal nebeneinader fahren zu müssen und dank durchgezogener Linie und unübersichtlicher Fahrbahnverlauf ist das Überholen auch unmöglich, und dann hat man es irgendwann geschafft und hällt an einer Roten Ampel und wird da dann von links wieder überholt, weil das Trio vorsichtig über die Kreuzung fährt.

Das Recht auf der Straße zu fahren wo nicht ausdrücklich untersagt ist hat jeder Radfahrer und ich als fahre auch auf der Straße wo es nicht anders möglich ist, aber sobald ein Radweg da ist bin ich da drauf mit meinem MTB. Ich habe weniger das Problem, dass ich im Auto nicht ohne auf einer Linie zu fahren und ohne mal abbremsen zu müssen an mein Ziel komme. Ich habe nur dann ein Problem, wenn es so Menschen sind, die ihr Recht auf der Straße zu fahren durchsetzen wollen, ohne Rücksicht auf eigene körperliche Verluste.Ohne Licht, ohne Helm, zu dritt nebeneinader auf einer Stark befahrenen unübersichtlichen Straße zählt meiner Meinung nach nämlich zu einer falschbewertung des Gefahrenpotentials. Wenn dann was passiert und derjenige dann auch noch meint jetzt sein Recht des Verkehrsschwächeren durchsetzen zu müssen, sehe ich den Bogen als überspannt an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (31. Oktober 2011)

Um nicht falsch verstanden zu werden: jeder soll bei Rotlicht anhalten, Blinker oder Handzeichen nutzen und nachts Licht einschalten.
Aber:


Steve122 schrieb:


> Da hängt man 2km hinter einer 3er Gruppe, die meint durch das Siegtal nebeneinader fahren zu müssen und dank durchgezogener Linie und unübersichtlicher Fahrbahnverlauf ist das Überholen auch unmöglich, und dann hat man es irgendwann geschafft und hällt an einer Roten Ampel und wird da dann von links wieder überholt, weil das Trio vorsichtig über die Kreuzung fährt.


Ich vermute mal, Du bist hier als Autofahrer unterwegs. Eine durchgezogene Linie darfst Du nicht überfahren, den Radfahrer musst Du mit 1.5m Abstand überholen. Daraus folgt: es ist egal, ob die 3 nebeneinander oder hintereinander fahren. Du kommt in keinem Fall vorbei.
M.e. wird anders herum ein Schuh daraus: Überholen geht nur, wenn die Gegenfahrbahn frei ist. Wenn nun die Radfahrer nebeneinander fahren ist Deine Strecke auf der Gegenfahrbahn kürzer, der Überholvorgang also leichter.

Komm bitte nicht mit dem Argument, dass die anderen sich ja auch nicht an die Regeln halten (bei Rot über die Ampel). Auf solche Argumentation reagiere ich allergisch.
-trekki


----------



## Mirko29 (31. Oktober 2011)

Warum überholst du die Gruppe nicht einfach? So mach ich es... Wenn die einen Dreck drauf geben hintereinander zu fahren und bei Rot zu halten, geb ich einen Dreck auf die durchgezogene Linie und die 1,5m Abstand. Natürlich ist mir klar das ich für diese Einstellung gesteinigt werde, aber sorry, mir sind meine Nerven für sowas zu schade. Auf sowas reagier ich nämlich allergisch!


----------



## Steve122 (31. Oktober 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Um nicht falsch verstanden zu werden: jeder soll bei Rotlicht anhalten, Blinker oder Handzeichen nutzen und nachts Licht einschalten.
> Aber:
> 
> Ich vermute mal, Du bist hier als Autofahrer unterwegs. Eine durchgezogene Linie darfst Du nicht überfahren, den Radfahrer musst Du mit 1.5m Abstand überholen. Daraus folgt: es ist egal, ob die 3 nebeneinander oder hintereinander fahren. Du kommt in keinem Fall vorbei.
> M.e. wird anders herum ein Schuh daraus: Überholen geht nur, wenn die Gegenfahrbahn frei ist. Wenn nun die Radfahrer nebeneinander fahren ist Deine Strecke auf der Gegenfahrbahn kürzer, der Überholvorgang also leichter.


 
Naja, da ist wieder die persönliche Erfahrung einer Straße, die man so jeden Tag fährt. Um ein genaueres Bild zu machen hole ich da dann nochmal was weiter aus, um dieses Missverständnis auf zu klären.
Situation ist eine dreiergruppe Radfahrer wo ich aufgrund des Mittelstreifens nicht überholen kann, egal ob nebeneinader oder hintereinander. Ich klemme mich also brav dahinter, was für mich auch erstmal kein Problem ist. Jetzt kommt dann aber der Teil der Straße, wo ich eine lange übersichtliche gerade Straße habe, wo ich mit der Dazunahme der Gegenspur überhole. Problem ist dann die nächste Ampel (meist in der nächsten Ortschaft), wo ich sie dann wieder vor mir habe, weil sie über Rot fahren und ich für das nächste Stück Waldstrecke keine Chance habe erneut zügig meinen Weg fort zu setzen.


----------



## Trekki (31. Oktober 2011)

Steve122, mit dem Hintergrund verstehe ich Deinen Ärger. Die 3 waren bestimmt am Quatschen und haben nichts gemerkt. Nett von denen wäre es für 5s anzuhalten und Dich vorbei zu lassen. Korrekt wäre es an der Ampel auf grün zu warten. Keines von beiden hat leider geklappt.

@Mirko29: fühle dich gesteinigt. 

Meine persönliche Lösung hierfür ist nur noch sehr selten mit dem RR zu fahren. Auf dem MTB gibt es kaum Konflikte mit Autos.

-trekki


----------



## Steve122 (31. Oktober 2011)

@trekki: Deswegen bin ich wie du auch auf dem MTB unterwegs, weil dort die Möglichkeit einer Straße auf einen holperigen Radweg auszuweichen besteht und man so erst gar nicht das Restrisiko, welches immer bei Radfahren im Straßenverkehr besteht, unnötig erhöht.

Wünsche allen einen schönen Abend bei Halloween, oder was auch immer ihr macht. Wir haben hier ja morgen Feiertag.


----------



## Trekki (24. November 2011)

Auch der Spiegel hat das Thema gerade.


----------



## joscho (24. November 2011)

Gut, dass ich das Käseblatt nicht mehr im Abo habe.


----------



## karthäuser (24. November 2011)

Ist mir letzte Woche erst passiert.
Fahr mit dem RR durch so nen Kaff auf der Straße obwohl Radweg vorhanden. Plötzlich über Lautsprecher "Fahren sie mal rechts ran". Wäre vor Schreck fast vom Rad gefallen. Nachdem ich stand und die Herren der Rennleitung kamen habe ich mich als erstes massiv über dieses anblaffen per Lautsprecher und die damit verbundene Gefahr beschwert. Wurde akzeptiert 
Dann kam der Vortrag von denen Sie müssen und bla bla bla. Ich habe gesagt sorry, aber es ist meine Gesundheit und ich entscheide darüber selbst welcher Gefahr ich mich aussetze. Und die größte Gefahr ist das die meisten Autos aus Seitenstrassen nicht an der Grenze zum Radweg anhalten sondern fast immer zur Strassenmündung vorziehen. Und was das bedeutet brauch ich wohl nicht zu erklären.
Dann kam der Hinweis, ja aber wenn jeder bla bla bla.
In diesem Moment kam eine Frau mit ihrem Auto schön zügig aus der Seitenstrasse, fuhr über die rote Makierung des Radwegs auf der Strasse und bremste erst an der Strassenmündung. Ich sagte nur: sehen Sie, verstehen Sie mich jetzt. Ich lieg unterm Auto und sage Hauptsache den Radweg benutzt. 
Die Rennleitung sagte alles klar, sprang in das Pacecar und hielt wenige Meter weiter die Frau an  
Kann jeder denken wie er will. Wenn es um meine Gesundheit geht lass ich mir nichts vorschreiben. Schon seit 56 Jahren nicht. Habe aber auch das Glück das ich auf dem Land wohne und es dort mit dem Rad wesentlich einfacher ist.


----------



## joscho (25. November 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Auch der Spiegel hat das Thema gerade.



Dazu passend: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/11...agwuerdigem-beitrag-ueber-den-downhill-sport/


----------

